# Help: Scotty Cameron



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 23, 2013)

Should ALL genuine  Scotty Cameron putters have a serial number on the shaft?

Kev


----------



## One Planer (Jan 23, 2013)

Usually.

I've never checked where mine in on my Del Mar, quite simply because I've never had to. I know it's kosher as it was brought from Clubhouse golf in their Manchester shop.

Does your putter have any serial numbers on it anywhere?

If so, plug it in here and see what comes up:

http://www.scottycameron.com/


----------



## Moff (Jan 23, 2013)

I believe that unless your putter has been sent away to be authenticated at a cost of approx 60 it will not appear in the Scotty Cameron database.

Apparently they will only confirm if a serial number is authentic if they have the putter before them as its so easy to copy in theroy you could mass produce fakes with the same serial number. Once Scotty Cameron confirm its not a counterfeit they then add the serial number to the database.

I read the above on a few forums so I trust the information to be correct.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 23, 2013)

Scotty Cameron will authenticate a putter, photograph it and give it a Certificate of Authenticity and a registry number (nothing to do with the serial number) which you can use to view the photos and details on the website. This is intended for special putters, either Tour versions or customised, rather than standard retail models.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 23, 2013)

Moff said:



			I believe that unless your putter has been sent away to be authenticated at a cost of approx 60 it will not appear in the Scotty Cameron database.

Apparently they will only confirm if a serial number is authentic if they have the putter before them as its so easy to copy in theroy you could mass produce fakes with the same serial number. Once Scotty Cameron confirm its not a counterfeit they then add the serial number to the database.

I read the above on a few forums so I trust the information to be correct.
		
Click to expand...

That may, or may not, be the case, but it seems rather pointless to me! Except for verifying that that particular putter is genuine or not.

There is absolutely nothing to stop someone sending a genuine Scotty to get verified, then cloning that putter. The only benefit/deterrent is the tenuous address link. No different, really, to using a genuine Scotty's serial number multiple times!


----------



## sajkox (Jan 23, 2013)

WHen I was given my futura I noticed it has no sn so I asked uncle google and it turned out that it simply dsnt have a serial number on it. If I manage to find my resources I will give u an update.

It wouldn't hurt to google a little bit about your model - there are some websites that give you hints of how to find fake clubs.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi folks
I dont have one.Well I did for half a day.I 'bought' one off E Bay couple of days ago but 30 mins before the bidding was due to end (I was already the highest bidder ) I started reading up on how to spot fake Scottys.One person said there should be a serial number on the shaft for it to be a genuine Scotty.
So anyway when I won the auction I mailed the guy and said I was ready to pay once you give me the seriel number on the shaft or send a picture of the number.He said he was working away until the weekend and couldnt do that for me until then.He said it is a genuine scotty and has 100% positive feedback on E Bay.I WANTED TO TRUST HIM.
So I paid last night.I mailed him back saying I couldnt see a problem with this providing there was a serial number on the shaft,which he had said there was.
This morning I got an e mail off him saying he had got his wife to check the club and there was no serial number on it!.I became suspicious more now.He reiterated it was/is a genuine club and would refund me if I'm not happy.I played 'safe' in my eyes and took the refund,but it left me disappointed.
So it could be a fake and he pulling a fast one...OR....it maybe genuine and that there doesnt have to be a serial number on the shafts? In which case I have lost out.
It was a Newport 2.5 and I 'got it' for only Â£77 (this low price made me suspicious too )used in very good looking nick.I had been bidding up to Â£120 for used Newports the day before.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 23, 2013)

I have got 4/5 Scotty Cameron Newports in my Watch List on E Bay and I have e mailed the sellers to ask if seriel numbers are on the shaft.So far 1 of them has come back to with a serial number.

When I was reading up on comparing genuine Scottys with fakes it amazed me how many things there is to check for.....including the headcovers even.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 23, 2013)

I will either buy brand new in person or stick with my Ping I think


----------



## Ethan (Jan 24, 2013)

Just to be clear, Cameron collectors don't worry about serial numbers and do not use their absence or presence to determine if the putter is genuine. I have owned lots and lots of Camerons and I have no idea if any or all of them had them or not. 

The registry is an entirely different thing and is to do with collectible, rare, Tour, special edition putters. Thy are authenticated by inspection of the construction, milling, stamping etc. It is a complete waste of money to send a retail putter to California and nobody in their right mind would do so. The best guide to likely authenticity is the integrity of the seller. Are you buying from a reliable well known collector or from someone with 0 feedback?


----------



## CMAC (Jan 24, 2013)

surely there is an inherent flaw with this system by having serial numbers on the shaft- shafts are easily removed and stuck on a fake/copy. Shouldnt the number be on the head itself the way Titleist do with Tour head drivers


----------



## MGL (Jan 24, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			surely there is an inherent flaw with this system by having serial numbers on the shaft- shafts are easily removed and stuck on a fake/copy. Shouldnt the number be on the head itself the way Titleist do with Tour head drivers
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I don't think they would go to the bother of putting it on a shaft as a way of proving registration or authenticity - it doesn't make sense. I had a Scotty a few years back and I don't recall any sort of serial number on a shaft.


----------



## MarkA (Jan 24, 2013)

If you want to be sure buy new!  Ive got an original Newport Mid Slant Ive had 10 years, theres no serial numbers on it! Are they really going for Â£120, I think I only paid Â£145 for mine!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll have a look when I get in and post a picture.

I know, just below the grip, on my Del Mar there is a hollogram sticker.

I'll post up when I get in!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 24, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Just to be clear, Cameron collectors don't worry about serial numbers and do not use their absence or presence to determine if the putter is genuine. I have owned lots and lots of Camerons and I have no idea if any or all of them had them or not. 

The registry is an entirely different thing and is to do with collectible, rare, Tour, special edition putters. Thy are authenticated by inspection of the construction, milling, stamping etc. It is a complete waste of money to send a retail putter to California and nobody in their right mind would do so. The best guide to likely authenticity is the integrity of the seller. Are you buying from a reliable well known collector or from someone with 0 feedback?
		
Click to expand...


The concensus seems to be.......whether a serial number is there or not.....its NOT proof that a SC putter is genuine or not.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 24, 2013)

MarkA said:



			If you want to be sure buy new!  Ive got an original Newport Mid Slant Ive had 10 years, theres no serial numbers on it! Are they really going for Â£120, I think I only paid Â£145 for mine![/QUOT

one went for Â£132 the other night........10 years ago,prices will have risen!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jan 24, 2013)

I think that the shaft serial number is for more recent models - certainly the studio select models had them, but I'm not sure about the earlier models. Earlier models are much much less frequently faked, so the ones on ebay more likely to be genuine.

I've received a fake studio select off ebay and it had a serial number etched on the shaft, although nothing like how it appears on a genuine model. Seller called me a jobsworth for complaining about it - like i was insane to complain about having paid good money to receive something worthless. Got my money back from paypal no problem though.

Even the better fakes have very obvious tells - stick a pic up and you'll find out soon enough...


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 24, 2013)

Personally can't see what the huge fuss is about Scotty's is in the first place.

To my mind, they're nowhere near as good as the price should warrant. 

There are a large number of specialist Putter companies making same, or better, quality putters for not much more than half the price!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 24, 2013)

Gareth said:



			I'll have a look when I get in and post a picture.

I know, just below the grip, on my Del Mar there is a hollogram sticker.

I'll post up when I get in!
		
Click to expand...

As promised. 







Hope this is of, at least, some help.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 24, 2013)

Gareth said:



			As promised. 







Hope this is of, at least, some help.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Gareth


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine also has a hologram sticker and number etched below it like Gareth's. As far as im aware, although bought second hand mine is genuine. Had a Titleist fitter have a look at it and he was sure its genuine.

I don't know if the etching and hologram are common practice.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 24, 2013)

bargain?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121057167...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true

hovering on BIN 

will replace grip though for a pucker one


I succumbed to the urge


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 25, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			bargain?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121057167...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true

hovering on BIN 

will replace grip though for a pucker one


I succumbed to the urge 

Click to expand...

You bought the SC Gibbo?

Looks like you got a bargain.You actually going to use it?...lol...Thought you were happy with your Ping!

Kev


----------



## Wayman (Jan 25, 2013)

good bargain that gibbo if you have bought it


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 25, 2013)

What you doing up so early as well man Craig!.I cant get back to kip (am unwell anyway ) off to Dunfermline with my lass this morning for 2 days,,,hoping to get on the range for an hour near our hotel.Then maybe a half game on Sunday lunchtime at Kingsfield Golf Centre on way home (USPGA greens and great draining track CURRENTLY OPEN!!! ).


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 25, 2013)

I might have dabbled on it 

still keeping the Ping but thought for the price I may aswell see what all this fuss is about Scotty's.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 25, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I might have dabbled on it 

still keeping the Ping but thought for the price I may aswell see what all this fuss is about Scotty's.
		
Click to expand...

If you decide you like it and want it restoring you can send it back to Scotty in the states and for around Â£90 you can have it restored to new.


----------



## Val (Jan 25, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I might have dabbled on it 

still keeping the Ping but thought for the price I may aswell see what all this fuss is about Scotty's.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like a fake 

Bargain mate :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't be Gibbo that bought it, the buyer only had 141 feedback... Surely Gibbo generates that per WEEK?? :whoo:


----------



## Wayman (Jan 25, 2013)

Garesfield ACE said:



			What you doing up so early as well man Craig!.I cant get back to kip (am unwell anyway ) off to Dunfermline with my lass this morning for 2 days,,,hoping to get on the range for an hour near our hotel.Then maybe a half game on Sunday lunchtime at Kingsfield Golf Centre on way home (USPGA greens and great draining track CURRENTLY OPEN!!! ).
		
Click to expand...

I was at work at that time always up that early during week actually even on a weekend


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 25, 2013)

Garesfield ACE said:



			What you doing up so early as well man Craig!.I cant get back to kip (am unwell anyway ) off to Dunfermline with my lass this morning for 2 days,,,hoping to get on the range for an hour near our hotel.Then maybe a half game on Sunday lunchtime at Kingsfield Golf Centre on way home (USPGA greens and great draining track CURRENTLY OPEN!!! ).
		
Click to expand...

You're off to Dunfermline? What you coming to this hole for? lol
No decent range near here unless you want to travel a bit.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 26, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			You're off to Dunfermline? What you coming to this hole for? lol
No decent range near here unless you want to travel a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Staying at the Best Western in Crossford mate for the 3rd time.Got family in this area.ANY driving range would do at minute after being unable to hit a ball in 3 weeks.(Newcastle area  isvirtually shut down ) Went to the Forrester Park range yesterday.Course wasnt fully open but greens I saw looked decent.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 26, 2013)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Staying at the Best Western in Crossford mate for the 3rd time.Got family in this area.ANY driving range would do at minute after being unable to hit a ball in 3 weeks.(Newcastle area  isvirtually shut down ) Went to the Forrester Park range yesterday.Course wasnt fully open but greens I saw looked decent.
		
Click to expand...

Forrsters is terrible mate. If you are at the Keavil then the best course is right next to you.
Forrsters range is also crap, its 5 mins from my house but if I ever head to a range I go 40 minutes to one thats 100 times better. Next time you are up this way let me know and we can head to a good range if you want.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 27, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Forrsters is terrible mate. If you are at the Keavil then the best course is right next to you.
Forrsters range is also crap, its 5 mins from my house but if I ever head to a range I go 40 minutes to one thats 100 times better. Next time you are up this way let me know and we can head to a good range if you want.
		
Click to expand...

Wow you really dont like that range at FP.The range I use near mine is fine has a cracking par 3 course with it....Yeah next time I am up your way might get a game with you.

Kev.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 28, 2013)

Garesfield ACE said:



			Wow you really dont like that range at FP.The range I use near mine is fine has a cracking par 3 course with it....Yeah next time I am up your way might get a game with you.

Kev.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I don't like it at all. Big dip in the middle, mats like concrete, distances not right either (example, 90% balls but the 200yd mark is actually at 205...? WTF, it's basic math... :lol: :rant:

Yeah, no bother, let me know when you will be back up and we can get a game at Muckhart or one of the local Dunf courses.


----------

